# Battery Pack Swelling?



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

I have an older, yet still working and superbright Nightrider light. It is the 24 volt model, I believe it is the Blowtorch. I just charged it up for the first time this year and the battery is swelling inside the pack. It started swelling a little last year.

What would cause this and is it safe? It is one of 3 lights I own, so it is OK if I should stop using it. I just wanted to know if it is safe or is it something I could repair. Old Tech for sure, but still super bright white light.

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Common sense is telling me you shouldn't use it.....


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Best bet would be to replace the battery pack. If it is swelling, it could very well be a fire hazard when using or charging.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have been involved in hobby electric r/c's since 2002. A swelling lithium battery pack means it has gone bad. Do not use it anymore as it is a fire hazard now. Lithium batteries will swell up for several different reasons like being over charged, over discharged, got too hot, etc. Dispose of them carefully.

-Brett


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Carraig042 said:


> I have been involved in hobby electric r/c's since 2002. A swelling lithium battery pack means it has gone bad. Do not use it anymore as it is a fire hazard now. Lithium batteries will swell up for several different reasons like being over charged, over discharged, got too hot, etc. Dispose of them carefully.
> 
> -Brett


I'll second that. The battery should be a 14.8 volt Li-ion pack though. ( if not I don't know what type of battery it is ) ( If Li-ion >.... Could be that the charger has malfunctioned and is over charging the pack. From what I've read this could cause the swelling. Regardless, doesn't matter what the cause is right now, the battery needs to be disposed of immediately ( before it explodes ).


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Swelling in Li-ion battery packs is normal but it can swell too much if charged improperly or the pack is failing. Contact the manufacturer and don't fool with it until you know.

There are some pack manufacturers that are starting to make swelling sensors into the pack to interface with the charger. 

J.


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

What type of battery is it? I have an old Nightrider with a NiMH battery pack. It swells when charging from outgassing. It's 10+ years old and still going.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

> Swelling in Li-ion battery packs is normal but it can swell too much if charged improperly or the pack is failing.


Yes, they can swell up to about 15% while in use, but if they stay swollen up or feel mushy at rest, then they are going bad.

-Brett


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Exactly. That's why some pack makers are working on packaging that can assess the swelling.

Either way it's normal for the pack to swell.

J.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Danke said:


> What type of battery is it? I have an old Nightrider with a NiMH battery pack. It swells when charging from outgassing. It's 10+ years old and still going.


The old NiMH battery packs would off-gas, if your pack is very well sealed there is no place for the gas to go. I used lot's and lot's of the old NR HID systems and had packs occasionally swell like that, and never had a problem. LiPO swelling, well, that would be a different story.

I would call NR customer service (tell them Shannon Scott sent you) and let them know your battery is swelling and get their advice on what should be done.

Good luck!!

Shannon


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

I race radio control cars. I use lithium polymer battery to run rc cars. Mostly 7.4V with 5600 Mah.

When LiPo battery are already swollen, the charging capacity and power ampere are reduced by some amount. The biggest problem of swollen LiPo battery : the battery is not stable during charging. It could catch fire during final charging stage.

Why swollen ? The separator elements inside the battery are leaking and thus the leaking chemical is producing some kind of gas. The gas is trapped inside the battery cell.


----------

